
Microsoft Helped Build China’s Surveillance [video] - panny
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rpqq_hHr1o
======
polskibus
Recently there was news about MS refusing to sell their image recognition yeh
due to human rights concerns

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19684688](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19684688)

Is it remorse?

~~~
yorwba
They didn't sell their image recognition software to the Chinese government,
military or even military-associated universities either, so there isn't
really any conflict here.

I find the outrage about publishing research in cooperation with researchers
at universities that also do military research (not necessarily by the same
researchers!) hard to understand. Should the ISC High Performance conference
remove their program chair because she's also a professor at the National
University of Defense Technology? [https://www.isc-hpc.com/press-releases/isc-
high-performance-...](https://www.isc-hpc.com/press-releases/isc-high-
performance-appoints-asias-leading-hpc-expert-as-2019-program-chair.html)

------
Dig1t
So, I really am curious why these videos are demonitized.. Does anyone know
the real reason?

~~~
Barrin92
Political content seems to be frequently demonetised. Might be that
advertisers want to categorically stay away from it.

Also it might simply be the channel title. "Uncensored" on youtube yields very
few results in general, probably because it's heavily associated with
pornographic or violent content.

------
techmortal
This certifiably raises a few eyebrows. But if its works in unison, why not?

